# Craziest Place You Have Had Sex



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you time it for when there isn't a big line, for a small fee the Ferris Wheel at the fair can break down when your car is at the top for ten minutes or so. I know, I've seen it happen.


----------



## heyday (Dec 16, 2010)

sunny day-- on a hammock, next to a waterfall, drinking champagne chilling in the natural spring water below.

maybe.


----------



## AgAu (Jul 28, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> If you time it for when there isn't a big line, for a small fee the Ferris Wheel at the fair can break down when your car is at the top for ten minutes or so. I know, I've seen it happen.


Wifey and I are soooo gonna hit the county fair this summer.


----------



## Carbodarah (Mar 18, 2011)

In a nunnery. Yes that's right.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Carbodarah said:


> In a nunnery. Yes that's right.


*offers a firm handshake*


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaat?! WHY!?! What kind of situation would this happen in and why would your cousin just let it happen?


Just I was visiting and the basement was freezing cold so I had to sleep upstairs. Kids *sigh* always showing off 

Actually now that I think of it, his ex wife (wife at that time any way) did something even worse, imo. We were at their place and she had introduced me to this guy who was 27 at the time (I was 17) and we were the 3 of us sitting on their couch (me, him, cous). And she puts on this porno for...I really don't know why (I DO really, she's fucked in the head, that's why she's exed and eventually it was found out she actually wanted this guy for herself) and another time same chicky goes into their bedroom and comes out in lingerie and starts crawling all over him while I'm sitting on the couch next to them. She had like one drink! She thought it would be funny to drop water on my head so I returned the favour...with a _drop_ of 7UP, which she tried to start something with me over, and grabbed my arm and I told her she _really_ did not want to be touching me and was lucky we were at my cousin's and I had to stay there and I knew she was drunk (and crazy). Oh well, I think with both these stupid/insane chicks I have an inclination to believe that they were jealous because me and him had music in common and when I was over, spent a lot of time doing music related things, while they were basically left out since they had no musical ability whatsoever and not the same musical interests. Now that I think of it also, this new gf's cousin was with my loser half-brother (she was 16 or so as most of his exes of his when in his mid-late 20s) and they would talk about the size of their dicks and their sex lives with them in front of me, which I really didn't want to hear. Wtf is wrong with some people?  Kids...lol XD


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

back on topic: I've always wanted to try the Gravitron XD


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

...in the ass.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried it on a bouncy house?

The craziest place I've seen people do it was at the movie theatres. The lady STRAIGHT UP hopped on the guy's lap and started riding him- I forget which movie it was- sci-fi or something? I forget, but dang she rode him haard. I was 16.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Under a bridge, in a tree house, in a club, near a hotel ice vendor and in a airplane :wink:


----------



## tenorjazz866 (Apr 15, 2011)

In her grandparents bathroom during a family get together


----------



## 2562q (May 7, 2011)

In the back of a pickup truck during a cop chase.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

2562q said:


> In the back of a pickup truck during a cop chase.


No shit? :shocked:


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Craziest must have been in Stridsvagn 122, or as you might know it; Leopard 2


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

DarkyNWO said:


> Craziest must have been in Stridsvagn 122, or as you might know it; Leopard 2
> 
> View attachment 15422


Was it moving? Details will be appreciated :wink:


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

*Sex in the back of a truck during a police chase.*



2562q said:


> In the back of a pickup truck during a cop chase.


It takes a really good woman to become relaxed enough to have sex in the back of a pickup truck in the middle of a police chase. Would that really make her feel loved?:boredigger Blue


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

strawberryLola said:


> Has anyone ever tried it on a bouncy house?
> 
> The craziest place I've seen people do it was at the movie theatres. The lady STRAIGHT UP hopped on the guy's lap and started riding him- I forget which movie it was- sci-fi or something? I forget, but dang she rode him haard. I was 16.


I once had some girl give me a condom in a movie theatre once. :mellow:

I think she had certain things in mind, I just gave the condom back to her (while it was on my penis! Boom! (I joke, I handed it back to her)). :mellow:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Digger Blue said:


> It takes a really good woman to become relaxed enough to have sex in the back of a pickup truck in the middle of a police chase. Would that really make her feel loved?:boredigger Blue


I'd feel loved that someone was as _willing_ at any moment as myself. It's an endearing trait.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Ormazd said:


> I once had some girl give me a condom in a movie theatre once. :mellow:
> 
> I think she had certain things in mind, I just gave the condom back to her (while it was on my penis! Boom! (I joke, I handed it back to her)). :mellow:


If you've ever seen the Coneheads movie, you could have popped it into your mouth and chewed it like gum. Really freak her out.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> If you've ever seen the Coneheads movie, you could have popped it into your mouth and chewed it like gum. Really freak her out.


I feel like there were a lot of missed opportunities. :sad:


----------

